# What state in the US is best to harvest walking sticks in the winter?



## mattdiller (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi There.
I'm In Ohio. What city would you say is best to harvest walking sticks?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

For me, the best state to harvest sticks in is Maine since that's where I live.

I harvest mine in the woods. In the city, there aren't as many to be found. And the few that are there would probably be illegal to harvest.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Down south there are a lot of woods that we can find good sticks. I personally like the twisted sticks so I look for a honey sickle thickets, that is where the twisted sticks can be found.


----------



## _Ogre (Dec 16, 2021)

most of my sticks were found within 200 feet of my house


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

BigJim said:


> Down south there are a lot of woods that we can find good sticks. I personally like the twisted sticks so I look for a honey sickle thickets, that is where the twisted sticks can be found.


I wish we had honey suckle vine here. Natural twisties are pretty hard to find here. We have wild grape and something called woodbine but neither one seems to grip tightly enough to make a twistie. Been experimenting with growing my own by wrapping saplings with wire.


----------

